# Amp/Sub Compatibility



## m3andjp (Mar 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if my subwoofer is compatible with my amp. Amp is Planet Audio AC1800.5, Sub is Boss Phantom D12F. I have gone through 3 AC1800.5 amps. 1st one started fire, next 2 have overheated, and sub no longer works. If compatible, help with settings please. All wiring is solid, with ground to vehicle chassis.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

The sub should work fine with that amp. The sub can run 500 watts rms @ 4ohms. The amplifier is outputting 300 watts rms @ 4ohms. 4 ohms is a good solid resistance, so there are no problems there. My guess is that the gain is set too high or maxed, and the components are just not that good. That woofer also specifies a sealed box, so if you have any other type of enclosure, that would contribute to the problem.


----------



## m3andjp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks JPrince. That's pretty much what I thought. Just needed to be sure. Most likely gain setting. Sub is in a sealed box according to recommended size. Someone told me problem could be sub wattage is too big. Maybe causing gain setting to high to push sub?


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I sent you some info to your mailbox. Power would only be the issue if the amp was overpowering the sub, but thats not the case.


----------

